# Snake Head In Rams Horn Part 3



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Just needs painting


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

will follow it more with interest superb piece

Hope to see it at a show during the year sometime

Interested to see what type of paint you use ,

Some pieces of painted horn seem to have a translucent pearl effect which brings out the quality of the horn ,rather than a acrylic flat paint many people use

A lot of effort nice one


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Stickie

Nice picture,That will help people to understand the carving proccess. one of my favourite things is looking in other peoples workshop. You can learn a lot about them and how they do things. But your picture doesn't give a lot away, especially your presses, so if you show me yours I will show you mine!! lol. That's computer talk I'm told.

Dave


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Dave workshop as requested


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

My presses


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a lot tidyer than mine and cleaner wood dust every where in mine

most people seem to make there own presses

Well equipped shop tho

A few pic of my workshop when I installed the French cleat system in. its not this tidy

A few members have already shown there workshops but its always interesting to see others workspaces


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Has to be kept near tidy as I have five lads come round every Monday night at least for the past 12 years


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looked at all 3 posts on the Snake, great concept, well worked out particularly the tail left for the wrap round, well done.

have you checked out Mike Stinnet's snake sticks/


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Fantastic stick and shops. The stick in the wooden vise is nice too. Thanks for showing us. No pictures of mine for the time being. It's far too messy.

It's amazing to me how flexible horn can be.

Rodney


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Stickie
Photo's of my Rams horn press. Now leaving for Hertford for five days, then two demo shows back to back. I will take photo's of workshop when I return. Dave


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. The completed texturing really sets it off nicely. It is great to see work spaces and the tools others are using.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Another ShopSmith user I see. Yours is considerably newer than mine. IIRC mines from 1955. Great tools, I love the drill press feature and the disk sander on them. They make an ok lathe too.

Rodney


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Finished Snakes In Rams Horn


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

The snake stick is truly a work of art! It's inspiring to see the work of a true master craftsman. Also, thank you for the video on steam straightening, it gave me just the push I needed to get into it. It's an oddly satisfying thing to do in it's own right.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Job well done a great concept and a beautiful stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful!

Rodney


----------



## plethodon (May 28, 2016)

Beautufil work.


----------



## plethodon (May 28, 2016)

Sorry for the typo -- beautiful work. What tools did you use to carve the horn?


----------

